# Unbreakable 72G bowfront tank



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Unbreakable... Unbelievable!!! UnREAL!!??!!






enjoy!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yeah the front might be strong... but I noticed that the sides and back were cracked.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This guy has to be a helmet in the bush LMAO 

I bet he is from Cali LOL


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't understand the intent behind his actions. Even if he is proving the strength of glass-- what made him discover it in the first place? Watching that video was more painful than anything..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yeah... there are some people out there with too much time on there hands and do silly things

Forum surfing anyone


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, I still say that if it was filled with water. It'll break on the first hit. The recyling bin shifts every time he hit it. So at least halve of the force is gone. Just like a wrestling stage in WWF. But still, it does look pretty impressive.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

I looked at the video and what i think happened is it probably got cracked or something and he was throwing it out but was trying to break it in the bin and lo and behold it doesn't break like that...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Everything is defeatable. It's just resistant to a certain point. Heck even so called 'bulletproof' vests are defeated by any round outside thier rating so they should be called 'bullet resistant' vests.

The guy in the video should have put the bin and aquarium again a wall. Lucky the guy didn't roll the bin back with the aquarium rolling out on the hood of the car.  

I know I'd buy that if it could take a full swing sledgehammer filled with water. If it can survive that it can survive a room full of crazy kids or party animals.


----------

